# Iceland 4K - Scenic Relaxation Film With Calming Music - 1 Hour



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

_Iceland is home to some of the world's most mystical locations. Enjoy this 4k Scenic Relaxation film across Iceland's most beautiful destinations. From endless waterfalls, to volcanic landscapes, Iceland has so much to offer. Iceland's most recent volcanic activity has created some new volcanos and molten lava that made the most surreal footage_


----------



## Den Warren (Dec 15, 2022)

I don't really have much of an urge to travel, but if I did, I think I would want to go to Iceland and also Scotland.  The pictures from those places are amazing, and not every country in the world is worth travelling to.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

Den Warren said:


> I don't really have much of an urge to travel, but if I did, I think I would want to go to Iceland and also Scotland.  The pictures from those places are amazing, and not every country in the world is worth travelling to.


I agree.. and having been born and raised in the West of Scotland.. I think it's simply the most beautiful Micro country in the world...


----------



## Been There (Dec 16, 2022)

Iceland is an amazing country. It’s total freedom, more so than the U.S. Many parts are beautiful, especially in the spring time when the flowers start to open. I thought some of the birds were cool looking. I don’t know the names, but they have a bird that has a pointed beak and a face that reminded me of a small penguin. The mountains are another very scenic view you wouldn’t want to miss. Most of all, there isn’t a lot of commercialism.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 16, 2022)

Iceland 2014:


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 16, 2022)

I liked the video a lot.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

Iceland is a very popular Holiday destination among Brits..


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Iceland is a very popular Holiday destination among Brits..


I didn’t know that. All Nordic countries are good models in my opinion. We’re getting a lot wrong. (USA)


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 16, 2022)

Aunt Mavis said:


> I didn’t know that. All Nordic countries are good models in my opinion. We’re getting a lot wrong. (USA)


Have read a number of (translated) Icelandic 'detective/police' novels......seems it can get pretty bleak there sometimes, socially & environmentally.


----------



## 911 (Dec 16, 2022)

Back in 2001, I went to Iceland with an FBI agent from Philadelphia to pick up a felon that was being extradited back to Pennsylvania. We were only there overnight. I never left the city, so I didn’t get to see much. Our felon was a murder suspect that was charged with killing a mother and taking the 5-year old little girl. He was cuffed to me until we got to New York and then he was cuffed to the agent to go to Philadelphia. He was later convicted of the murder charge and sentenced to life w/o parole, plus another 15 years for the kidnapping.

This was a big deal because Iceland denied the extradition. The U.S. Attorney’s Office had to sign an agreement not to execute the prisoner. The reason it took over 2 years was because they were convinced that the government in Iceland could be persuaded to agree to let the laws of the U.S. stand, but no dice. So after waiting for 2 years with no results, the U.S. Attorney gave in and signed the agreement.


----------

